# naruto protects Hinata



## thewar (Jul 12, 2009)

RinneganLivez

my line art
RinneganLivez


----------



## Eki (Jul 12, 2009)

his torso, hair and head all look a bit off, but it looks great. nice job on hinata


----------



## thewar (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mish (Jul 13, 2009)

Good job, I like how you coloured it, looks nice.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 13, 2009)

looks great. seems similar to clash of ninja revolution graphics.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jul 14, 2009)

great detail and i like the effect of themselves faded behind them. 9.5/10


----------



## Xephrenia (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice! I love how you matched the colors to those of the anime, it gives the feel of it actually being a screenshot  I also really love how you drew Hinata's face--very pretty! Naruto's head looks a bit narrow at the top, but otherwise, awesome!


----------



## thewar (Jul 16, 2009)

wow very thanks for the comm.


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 16, 2009)

Great job! I like the colors and Naruto's eyes look amazing. I also like Hinata facial expression and pose.


----------



## FEFFRock (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice work good coloration for sure. Only thing that bugs me is her fingers on her right hand look a little flat. Besides that excellent piece of work.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm a huge lineart fan. Some things I want to point out but some of the others may have covered it.

1) Naruto lines for his coat are a bit uneven. To fix it just match it up with the other one.
2) Naruto sleeve what would be his left one is a bit flat. 
3) Hinata's right hand is also a bit flat.

Overall I'm really impressed how it turned out. Just minor stuff but it looks great.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jul 17, 2009)

I like it a lot, especially his hair


----------



## thewar (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for the critics and comments!


----------



## darkblossom (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel like his face is shaped a bit weird.  Other than that, it looks great.  I love the effect you used on the art.  Naruto looks very determined.  The colors stand out nicely, and Hinata looks great!  Very nice job.


----------



## Angel (Jul 19, 2009)

That's awesome. Great job


----------



## thewar (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks drak and angel (:


----------



## Elle (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job - though agree that his facial features look a bit off and his torso looks a bit heavy but the overall pic looks good and Hinata turned out very well.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2009)

very nice! though yeah his face is kinda off...but i cant do any better...i can't draw naruto....or any of the girls for some reason i can only draw sasuke and gaara


----------



## Hoshigusa (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful work...  I like the effect, but I feel that Hinata should look a little bit surprised.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 23, 2009)

his face is a little bit off to me - -"
but what do i know ? XD

great job xD


----------

